# проблема загрузки kde

## darza

Здравствуйте!

У меня проблема: в момент когда должна загрузиться KDE- черный экран! 

Возможно слетел видео драйвер

Подскажите как поправить?

----------

## _Sir_

```
<Ctrl-Alt-F2>

<login>

<passwd>

su -

<root passwd>

rc-update del xdm default

/sbin/reboot
```

После этих нехитрых манипуляций, где в угловых скобках нужно ввести свое учетное имя и пароль, и перезагрузки получишь нормальный вход в систему без графики, и можешь восстанавливать свой файл /etc/X11/xorg.conf руками или с помощью утилит, которые для Nvidia и ATI разные. Также, хорошо помогает поиск в гугле -- бывают хитрые сочетания версии ядра, драйвера и xorg.conf. Полезные команды:

xorgcfg

xorgconfig

X -probeonly && less /var/log/Xorg.0.log

<Ctrl-Alt-BackSpace> помогает завершить зависшую сессию иксов, но иногда приходится и перезагружаться.

После того, как получишь лог без ошибок, можешь из консоли проверить старт иксов:

```
startx
```

Если все хорошо

```
su - 

<root passwd>

rc-update add xdm default && /sbin/reboot
```

 чтобы восстановить загрузку сразу в графический режим.

----------

## darza

 :Rolling Eyes:  спасибки!

в итоге пришлось грузиться через I

подгружать все кроме kdm (другим образом не могла я попасть в консоль, Ctrl-Alt-BackSpace не помогало, Ctrl-Alt-F2 тоже)

скачала ATI

вообщем, я вспомнила, что обновила мир, и встали кривые драйвера

----------

## _Sir_

```
sudo su -

mount /boot

vim /boot/grub.grub.conf
```

добавить

```

# Entry to boot in text mode console to fix graphics mode problems

title Emergency text-mode boot

root (hd0,1) # check your conditions carefully!

kernel /kernel-2.6.XX-qqqq-rY root=/dev/hda3 -s
```

Сохранить, отмонтировать, перегрузиться, проверить  :Smile: 

Ключевые слова -s или просто S. 

```
man bootparam
```

помогает и в других хитрых случаях. Потому что клавиша <I> может уже и не спасти.

----------

